# The Problems of Being a Countertenor: This is funny!



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.sinfinimusic.com/uk/feat...lems-that-only-countertenors-will-understand#
:lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> http://www.sinfinimusic.com/uk/feat...lems-that-only-countertenors-will-understand#
> :lol::lol:



For this post, most funny I've seen in ages.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Also on the site is this:

Curtain calls: the good, the bad and the ludicrous

I like the part where Bonisolli is described as "barmy as a bag of bees."

And I just saw Ermonela Jaho give the classic Exhausted Violetta bow in that recent Traviata from Madrid...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

graziesignore said:


> Also on the site is this:
> 
> Curtain calls: the good, the bad and the ludicrous
> 
> ...


I've seen Grigolo do The Football Tenor!!


----------

